# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Druženje u Osijeku - 22.01.

## BHany

Slavonke/slavonci, pridružite se nam se!


U Hotelu, u slastičarni, točno u podne...tako da možete doći i s djecom!


Mi ćemo malo pretresati 'Rodine teme', malo široke teme, malo pričati o djeci i o onome što nas muči...malo se osladiti ili popiti kavicu/čaj/sok...malo se družiti...i malo se upoznati s vama ako nam dođete  :Very Happy: .


Dakle, ako ste subotom dopodne u gradu, u šetnji s klincima, ako čitate ovaj forum...forumirate...pitate se gdje smo i tko smo mi...pitate se kad će biti neka sljedeće aktivnost u Slavoniji...bilo što u vezi Rode...


Dođite u subotu na druženje s malom Rodinom ekipicom  :Smile:

----------


## Superman

rado ćemo se pridružiti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

super  :Very Happy:

----------


## mara68

Mi bismo se rado pridružili, ali smo prehlađeni pa ne želimo zaraziti ostatak ekipe :Crying or Very sad: 
Nadamo se da će ubuduće biti još ovakvih susreta! Bit ćemo s vama u subotu, ali samo  u mislima...

----------


## mamaja

ako želite rodine brošure o dojenju, pelenama, autosjedalicama, porodu ili naljepnice za auto, javite se da vam ponesem.

----------


## tomita

Ja želim koju onu novu podebelu brošuru/ knjižicu o dojenju. I još koji DVD ako imaš.  :Smile:

----------


## sonata

E bas ovu subotu kada sam na seminaru...Steta...

----------


## SikaPika

Super! 
Onda nećemo sutra u grad nego preksutra! 
Kad kažeš u hotelu, misliš na hotel Osijek (mi seljoberi s Juga 2  :Wink: )?
*Mamajo*, ajd' ponesi brošuru o dojenju i naljepnicu za auto.

----------


## BHany

Hotel Osijek, Slastičarna 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

da nas prepoznate, izvadit ćemo rodine brošure po stolu  :Wink: 
ne ustručavajte se doći  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

> E bas ovu subotu kada sam na seminaru...Steta...


kojem seminaru? otkazan je onaj o muzikoterapiji ako si na taj mislila.


ja ću vjerovatno doći

----------


## ivancica

Samo da pozdravim moje osječanke! Ugodno druženje želim, rado bi bili s vama (neke nisam jako dugo vidjela) , ali daleko smo vam u zadnje vrijeme!  :Bye:

----------


## ivaa

> ja ću vjerovatno doći


onda bi i nas dvije mogle  :Smile: 
da ne bude baš da nikoga ne znamo...  :Razz:

----------


## BHany

ihaaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## traktorka

> Samo da pozdravim moje osječanke! Ugodno druženje želim, rado bi bili s vama (neke nisam jako dugo vidjela) , ali daleko smo vam u zadnje vrijeme!


Do nekog drugog puta onda  :Bye:

----------


## sonata

> kojem seminaru? otkazan je onaj o muzikoterapiji ako si na taj mislila.
> 
> 
> ja ću vjerovatno doći


Ne taj, dolazi nam prof s akademije pa imamo seminar i subotu i nedjelju

----------


## mamaja

na žalost ne dolazim
bruno mi je bolestan, noćas je dobio temperaturu
 :Sad:

----------


## dorotea24

mamaja i ivaa baš šteta što niste bile.
mi smo se super provele. jedino što sam ja prilično gluha od upale uha pa se bojim da će neki doći kući promukli od deranja kako bi ih čula :Grin:

----------


## ivaa

mogle bi češće organizirat druženja...
danas nikako nismo stigle.

----------


## tomita

> onda bi i nas dvije mogle 
> da ne bude baš da nikoga ne znamo...


 a ja? ccc

----------


## ivaa

aj ti - a ja? organiziraj neko druženje  :Wink: 
al da nije u podne jer većina klinaca tad ide spavat...

----------


## SikaPika

E, samo da je češće. Kad dođe ljepše vrijeme, mogle bismo i u parkiće. Napraviti mali piknik.  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

drage moje,
baš mi je drago da sam neke od vas (i vašu dječicu) ponovo vidjela, neke upoznala

meni je bilo lijepo! nadam se da je i vama...

samo nastavite s druženjem, nadam se da ću vam se imati prilike koji put pridružiti kad dođem u osijek

----------


## saška

Meni je tkđ. drago da smo se uspjele skupiti u tolikom broju,
baš mi je bilo lijepo.

----------


## BHany

08.10. , Subota, Mercator - poslije pregleda? 12 h? Što kažete?

----------


## hastija

Kada se već govori o Osijeku, pošto sl. sedmice treba da idem tamo, i ne zanm u koji hotel da se smjestim, svi mi preporučuju hotel Osijek šta vi kažete? Da li da idem tamo ili neki drugi hotel?

----------

